# cute and easy!!



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone ever made their doggy clothes out of baby clothes?? Its a real easy way to dress your pooch! I made Precious so many outfits, I just buy 0-3 months and chop the straps (on say a vest top or dress) in half, then stitch the two front straps together to make a loop for your pups head to go thorugh, and take the top in to fit your pup, depending on how podgy or skinny he/she is!! Iv (hopefully) posted some pics to show you some of my creations lol! 





































i stitched some bows on the end of this dress just for detailing lol! and..i knowthe white summer dress is a little snug, i didnt realise how much she had grown in a few short months!! xx


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I had read somewhere you could do that but, never tried it myself. That's really cute! She looks adorable in your re-creations!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL thankyou so much, im gonna bargain hunt again soon to see what else I can come up with lol!! I dont have kids people must think im one of those women who just buy baby clothes cos im desprate to have a baby! when really my chi is my baby! xx


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

They are very cute, so is the model of course!


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

theyre adorable


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness!! So cute, I love the first dress!!!


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

Very cute! But how do y'all get your chi's to tolerate wearing clothes? My Kobi hates em and tries to chew them off.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

LOL im not sure, maybe some chis just dont mind being buggered about with!? lol, ive dressed Precious since I had her home so shes pretty much used to it! Thanks for all your comments guys you really know how to make a gal feel welcome!  xx


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Very cute idea I was thinking about that since I see some of the chi clothes look alot like baby clothes and about the size too Nice tip, and may I say your model is looking good in her outfits!


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

i make mine tooo i even buy fabric and make dressses and top i so in love with bettyboop so ive made a couple of bettyboopp out fits your look wicked


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are great!! Very nice!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Your chi is adorable in her new outfits.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

i'd like to try this---let me know if this is right--take a tank top baby shirt and cut the straps in half, attach the 2 front straps, then with the 2 back straps do you cut them off or what did you do with them?


----------



## Sophie'smomma (Oct 21, 2008)

WOW!!! Im gonna try this! Thank you..Your lil model is adorable


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

carrera said:


> i'd like to try this---let me know if this is right--take a tank top baby shirt and cut the straps in half, attach the 2 front straps, then with the 2 back straps do you cut them off or what did you do with them?



You got it!! yep just cut the back straps off, and sew the front ones together (like a halter neck) maybe you may have to take the shirt in a lil too! as babies are sometimes a lil chubbier than chis hehe! x

i should post some step by step pics, Ill do that asap!

Thanks for all your comments guys  XXX


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

The first little halter dress is adorable!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I love to make things for Zoe. Fat quarters from the fabric store, or remnants from the bins in walmart are perfect size! Also, irregular clearance things! Things for her are so tiny that you can cut around snags and holes. Or thrift store clothes or old clothes of yours that you like the fabric, can be recycled to make chi clothes!


----------

